# I don't like smoked food...



## gonzo (Dec 15, 2012)

I love it! Hello all. I originally hail from Northern MN and now live in Michigan. When I was growing up, my dad was always building smokers for smoking fish and venison and I really love the flavor of smoked food. I currently don't own a smoker....I know it's a shame:). But my DW gave me a gift card for one on my 50th birthday, so game on. In my quest for the best smoker for doing venison brats, sausage, etc, I came across this forum. From the brief research I've done, it looks like an electric with some type of smoke generator would be the best combo. I think I've narrowed it down to a MES 30 or 40 or a Smoke-it, which is made next door in Ohio and I would combine it with an AMNPS. Just not sure which smoker would be best suited for my interest. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 15, 2012)

Glad you joined us Gonzo! :welcome1:
Sorry, I have no experience with the Smoke It to compare to a Masterbuilt. Have two Masterbuilts I am happy with for the price.


----------



## toby bryant (Dec 15, 2012)

to SMF Gonzo.

I have owned the MES 30 for two years now and have recently added the AMNPS with the mailbox modification. I could not be happier with this setup. Hope this helps, glad you joined us.


----------



## gonzo (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. The MES is definitely on my short list.


----------



## stormer (Dec 15, 2012)

Gonzo said:


> I love it! Hello all. I originally hail from Northern MN and now live in Michigan. When I was growing up, my dad was always building smokers for smoking fish and venison and I really love the flavor of smoked food. I currently don't own a smoker....I know it's a shame:). But my DW gave me a gift card for one on my 50th birthday, so game on. In my quest for the best smoker for doing venison brats, sausage, etc, I came across this forum. From the brief research I've done, it looks like an electric with some type of smoke generator would be the best combo. I think I've narrowed it down to a MES 30 or 40 or a Smoke-it, which is made next door in Ohio and I would combine it with an AMNPS. Just not sure which smoker would be best suited for my interest. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Welcome Gonzo! What part of  Northern MN? I grew up on Lake Vermilion (Cook end). Look forward to seei what you pick up! I got into a Yoder 640 with the comp cart in August, awesome machine!
Best,
Stormer


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 15, 2012)

to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## gonzo (Dec 15, 2012)

Stormer said:


> Welcome Gonzo! What part of Northern MN? I grew up on Lake Vermilion (Cook end). Look forward to seei what you pick up! I got into a Yoder 640 with the comp cart in August, awesome machine!
> Best,
> Stormer


Hey Stormer.  Small world. Been to Cook many times. I grew up in Hoyt Lakes and Virginia. My dad currently lives on Vermilion (Tower end) not too far from Bay View. I like the Yoders but am leaning towards something smaller and more convenient like one of the popular e-models. Cheers!


----------



## e36smoker (Dec 15, 2012)

to the forum thisforum and the members here are over the top!!!!!! anything you need to know is just a search away ENJOY!!!


----------

